# origins v's RFC



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

has anyone used origins as their pathway to tx and if so would you recommend this service


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

ababyb, we used origins for our cycle and although we didn't get a bfp I would still recommend them. The staff were all lovely and they don't have a waiting list, i know they are a bit more expensive than the royal but you only have to wait a few weeks. We had a review with the dr in origin yesterday and she said that if we decided to cycle with them again we would only be waiting a few weeks, depending on my cycle. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

ABabyB - Yes we had 3 goes of treatment with Origin - the 3rd one resulting in a BFP and now we will a beautiful daughter. We had our NHS go at RFC in Aug '10 which resulted in a BFP.

If our go at RFC haven't worked we would have went back to Origin, as they have short waiting lists and the staff are soo helpful and friendly plus sooo easy to park and get to.


----------

